# nissan wising up



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

So the skyline is finally making it to our shores and rumors have it that other stuff will to. Has nissan had this planned out long ago waiting for demand to build up. Ford did this with the mustang on a smaller time frame and we saw what that did the demand for it is incredible. Did they finnaly get a good kick in the pants our are they doing some good planning


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1900 said:


> So the skyline is finally making it to our shores and rumors have it that other stuff will to. Has nissan had this planned out long ago waiting for demand to build up. Ford did this with the mustang on a smaller time frame and we saw what that did the demand for it is incredible. Did they finnaly get a good kick in the pants our are they doing some good planning


Not that I don't believe you or anything, BUT......link to a story, proof, pics, anything?! :thumbup:


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Not that I don't believe you or anything, BUT......link to a story, proof, pics, anything?! :thumbup:


I wanna see proof too.. Because i have heard rumors also, but i have searched for these announcements by Nissan, and come up with nothing.. Where did you here it? and was it a credible source or was it a friend of a friend? Just curious.. because if the rumors are true.. then AMEN! :thumbup:


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Um, the Skyline is already here. It's called the Infiniti G35.

Now, if you're referring to the GT-R, which will probably no longer share the Skyline name, all the information I've seen points to somewhere around 2007 for its release. No reliable concept drawings have been released, although some wildly unlikely concepts have been shown.


----------



## 1900 (Jul 27, 2004)

Timbo said:


> Not that I don't believe you or anything, BUT......link to a story, proof, pics, anything?! :thumbup:


I did'nt mean to mislead anyone but off hand this does support it some
Motortrend.com/autoshows/coverage/112_01as_toky/index6.html


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

In December's or January's Car and Driver it has a blurb about it either having a 3.2 Twin Turbo or a 3.5 Twin Turbo, Either way producing around 450hp.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> In December's or January's Car and Driver it has a blurb about it either having a 3.2 Twin Turbo or a 3.5 Twin Turbo, Either way producing around 450hp.


SQEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!finally a big ass engine (not a dink ass four) with turbos since the 300zx.......................that i can lust after and not have to pay almost the same price as the car to legalize! its about damn time. i am affraid they will make it some v8 NA crap tho


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1900 said:


> I did'nt mean to mislead anyone but off hand this does support it some
> Motortrend.com/autoshows/coverage/112_01as_toky/index6.html


Thank ya sir! Exactly what I was looking for. :thumbup:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

when they start to slim that down and make it more "production car" styled it will be really nice looking i think. they kept the fender flares they just need to refine it and it will be hot


----------



## Nuskool (Jan 5, 2004)

Not a true skyline.....


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

1.6pete said:


> SQEEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!finally a big ass engine (not a dink ass four) with turbos since the 300zx.......................that i can lust after and not have to pay almost the same price as the car to legalize! its about damn time. i am affraid they will make it some v8 NA crap tho



what about the 5.6 crammed in there... hell its at 305/ 375(underrated) now in the trucks... you know they could EASILY get 400 outta it.... mmm no lag...


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I think Nissan has been wise. There would've been no real market for the GT-R here in the states. the only people who would've had the money for it were more interested in the bimmers and "status" cars.....there would have been FEW purists who would've purchased it.

Since 2000 I think Nissan has been very wise in their decisions. Their financial situation and sales numbers right now tell the tale.


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Nuskool said:


> Not a true skyline.....


No, it's a GT-R. Every press release I've seen has stated that the GT-R and Skyline names are now seperated. As I said above, the Skyline is already here, it's called the G35.

Nissan is changing the way it does things, some for the better, some not. Personally, I question the wisdom of seperating the GT-R name, as a V35 body with nicer bumpers and skirts, black-housing headlamps, and traditional GT-R style taillights would more than play the GT-R theme. Boost that V6 or throw in one of the V8s and you've got a beast.


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

i think that car looks too much like a luxury car, they should bring over a car with the R33 or R34 look.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

hondakillerZX said:


> i think that car looks too much like a luxury car, they should bring over a car with the R33 or R34 look.


It has to be a semi-lux car if it is going to be prosperous here. To what I understand, the Skyline's goal is to beat the 911 Turbo (hell, it will give a 360 quite a run too); and the decisions on the engines look like they all have the potential to do it with ease. The Skyline here in the states will be a sign of bling. This car will compete with many high end luxury sports cars and I would not be surprised if the interior was comparable to an E55 and it was named the Infiniti Skyline GT-R. This car is going to be in the class of the Porsche 911 Turbo, Mercedes AMG line, BMW M line (especially the SMG Ms), Audi S line...and chances are it will be as good if not better than all of them. Look at Infiniti's ratings and consider all of the awards the G35 has claimed as well as all of their other models. The car has plenty of potential to be popular here but not as just a pure hearted sports coupe but as a super lux sport coupe.


----------



## UofLsentra (May 25, 2003)

1900 said:


> I did'nt mean to mislead anyone but off hand this does support it some
> Motortrend.com/autoshows/coverage/112_01as_toky/index6.html



Welcome to 1999! That concept has been floating around forever. However, GT-R is coming in 2007. Its been said for about a year now. The owner or President of Nissan said it himself, on video. Saw the vid on the net a long time ago, but searched and could not find it this morning. And you can probably bank on some bad ass tuning of the engine in the Z and G. Hopefully its a little sexier than the concept, though.


----------



## Nico Flax (May 3, 2003)

Well I don't feel like making a new post because honestly I don't have a copy of the artical and plus didn't seem like that 'big' of news. BUT! If you pick up the newest issue of road and track there is a little tid bit on the new GT-R and even a real life photo! Well I'll talk about the photo in a second

Ok so basically I'll give you the low down on what the Road and Track is reporting, number one which is news to me is that Nissan is working with Lotus to develop you know the suspension and handling of the car, also that Cosworth is helping with the engine, but main R&D is happening back in some city in Japan that eludes me at the moment, stared with an A
I think they are planning for around 450 bhp, and as for the photo...

Well if you've seen a G35 imagine that, but with a bigger wing and some ground effects, the GT-R has been seen in Nurrburg? You know that famous German race track testing, thats where the G35 image comes from, OF COURSE, this could all just be a new potent G35 and not the GT-R, oh well thats all I have! JA NE!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its the nurburgring i think thats how its spelled......... but wow lotus is helping with the suspention? that sounds like it will be awsome, it sounds like it will be living up to the gtr name :cheers: im very excited to see one. but the sad thing is it will most likely be bought by older doctors and people of that nature like corvettes and almost never see the track


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

agreed
but at least we will be able to afford them 5-10 years after release

i still say thats better than nothing


----------

